# PLAYALINDA SURF



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Finally found some fish on the end of my line. got to playalinda around 11am. Was a very nice day on the beach and not a hit .................till 4pm. between then and 5:30 pm got enought whiting for both us and the neibors to have whiting dinner. all very nice fish between 12 and 15 inches. threw back lots under 12. Before 4 them able to cast over the bar were catching fish. once tide got in halfway decient the fishing turned on. Saw one nice pompano caught. cant wait for more of that warmer weather.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I guess In coming tide might be prime time.
While we will see in the am if out going is any better. High Tide . (6:34 AM)

T<----->Lines
Kozlow

Good Luck To all In The 500 On Sunday
Go Rusty Wallace ( Free Miller Time If He Wins)


----------

